# Code meaning



## Bear Wright (Jun 7, 2019)

What do engine light codes 7e8 & 7ea mean


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bear Wright said:


> What do engine light codes 7e8 & 7ea mean


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Are you using an Autel scan tool? If so select one of the items and it should show you more information. $7E8 should be the ECM menu item. I would use a regular scanner to get the translation codes such as P0144. If you cannot get to the next level menu, go to Auto Zone and have the codes read and post those here.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

